# How to cover up streaky black acrylic paint



## JaredSD (May 30, 2017)

Hello community! First timer here, and I would love your help with something that has plagued m3 forever. Whenever I use the color black for large areas, and do multiple coats, it comes out streaky. As in, some areas are more shiny and others are flat. I am not sure there is a way to go back to flat after this. Btw, I am using Liquitex Basics which I know is economy stuff. 

My loaded question(s) are:

1. How can I prevent this in the future? Is there a certain brush to use? The first coat is awesome, but it's the second one that always gets me. Better paint perhaps? Is the nature of the properties of black in general?

2. Is there a way to fix this now? Could I go back over with a different brand of paint? If not, would a varnish help hide these imperfections? Matte, Satin, or Gloss? 

Thanks for any help with this. I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

I have had this issue and it is sometimes down to the cheaper paints.
I use Daler & Rowney and also Winsor & Newton and they all do this when several layers are applied.
I guess you could paint the whole painting in varnish afterwarsd but you could easily end up with the same result.

Have you considered using a rougher surface such as canvas and applying less paint...


----------

